# Hasselblad: ja oder nein?



## captain-planet (27. März 2006)

Ja hallo alle miteinander. Ich hätte da eine frage und habe in diesem Forum bis jetzt leider noch keine antwort gefunden.
   Ich hab mir schon oft gedacht so eine spitzen Kamera von Hasselblad oder Voigtländer wäre schon ein Wahnsinn. Doch die neuen Modelle sind mir um einiges zu teuer. Nun hab ich mal auf ebay geschaut ob man dort viell. billig ein älteres Modell findet. Und siehe da dort findet ziemlich viele Hasselblads. Nur frage ich mich jetzt kann man diese Kameras überhaupt verwenden
   Ein Beispiel: http://cgi.ebay.at/Hasselblad-500C-...600942931QQcategoryZ26057QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem , und dann noch eins von den billigeren objektiven die zu bekommen sind und ein Magazin drauf. Dann würde ich so auf geschätzte 500 – 600€ kommen. (Nur mal grob geschätzt)
   Jetzt hab ich aber einige Fragen an Diejenigen die sich damit auskennen:
   Ist das ein angemessener Preis? Würde sich das auszahlen? Ist die Bildqualität von diesen schon älteren (Hasselblad 500C wurde so weit ich weiß von 1970-1989 produziert, kann mich auch irren) noch immer so gut wie sie damals war, oder zahlt es sich gar nicht aus sich so etwas zu zu legen da die heutigen Kameras um vieles besser sind? Kann man auf dieses Gehäuse jedes Magazin und jedes Objektiv geben, oder gibt es für jede andere Kamera ein eigenes Bajonett vom Magazin und Objektiv?

   Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen auf einmal, aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen. Wenn jemand nicht alles beantworten kann was ich gefragt habe ist auch kein Problem. Hauptsache er hat mir einwenig weiter helfen können.

   Danke für eure Hilfe


   Mit freundlichen Grüßen


     gissmo


----------



## tansarian (30. März 2006)

Hallo.
So als grobe Richtlinie kann man sagen, je größer dein Filmformat desto besser die Bildqualität. Bei Hasselblad ist das ja 6x6 und im Verhältnis zum normalen KB oder den neuen SLR Digicams um einiges größer und somit auch besser. 

Die Frage die du dir stellen solltest, ist aber: Für was brauch ich die Kamera? 
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja sagen, was du damit so vor hast.
Ich habe jahrelang mit Hasselblad fotografiert und wenn du mich fragst, gibt es im Mittelformat nichts Vergleichbares.
Aber da es die Zeit verlangt, bin ich komplett auf digital umgestiegen.
Die Qualität ist da auch ok. Aber ich persönlich finde, wenn du mal vor nem 70x100 cm SW-Abzug auf Barytpapier fotografiert mit der Hassselblad gestanden hast, ists sehr schwer das zu toppen. 

Gruß


----------



## captain-planet (9. April 2006)

Na ja wofür würde ich sie verwenden
  Da ich kein Profi Fotograph bin würde ich sie nicht ständig verwenden sondern nur ab und zu für Architekturfotos oder viell. auch Aktfotos.
  Noch ein grund warum ich sie nicht so oft verwenden würde ist weil man die Fotos selber entwickeln müsste, oder irre ich mich da?
Ich suche einfach eine rell. billige Kamera mit hoher Bildqualität, und da hätte ich mir gedacht das ist das perfekte Angebot. Die neuen Digitalen Kameras mit sehr guter Bildquallität (Nikon D2, Canon EOS 1D) sind ja um einiges teurer in der Anschaffung.


----------

